# Anyone using Bob's Machine True Tracker?



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I am interested in the Bob's Machine Shop True Tracker stabilizer plate. Any issues while running these? Thanks, Maurice.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

I had one on the boat I just sold, worked great for me. Islander1225 has one on his boat as well.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Sold to us as a Cavatation Plate, not really to help the boat turn. Worked great untill the Hydro JP was installed, but now doesn't hold enough water.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have one on my key west, and it helps me jump on plane a little quicker with a load, and has help the boat from sliding in some turning situations. I also had one on my lash gheenoe classic and with the Tom's Electric Jp, the plate was the only reason i could run with the motor all the up and able to run in around 6 to 7 in of water. I have nothing but good things to say about it and in the future when i do finally get around to buying another boat i will get one for it as well.

Alex


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I like the design consept of Bob's Machine Shop True Tracker stabilizer plate, BUT it is not made for smaller motor. They make one size and will cut it down if you order it for a 25, one problem, it doesn't realy fit.










Mounting holes are space at 4 inches










Cav plate is 4.5 inches wide. I would of had less than 1/8 inch between the edge of the cav plate and the mounting holes.











I like Permatrim Hydrofoil because each size is design for make and size of motor. http://www.permatrims.com/


----------

